# Fertility Tea?



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm recently TTC for the first time and I've read a little about Fertility Tea. I have a book on herbs that gives a recipe. I've also found Fertility Tea online (but it's expensive for a month supply). I was wondering if anyone has tried this or had any success with it? Just curious before I invest money either making my own or buying it online.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I did the Fertilitea and Fertilaid together from online and had good results. I O'd 6 days earlier (from day 22 to day 16) and caught the egg the first month using it. I was impressed with my CM and I didn't have any of my normal mid LP spotting.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

Twice I've gotten pg during my 2nd month of drinking FertiliTea. (Was also doing PreSeed both times and using maca this last time.)


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom-to-jj* 
Twice I've gotten pg during my 2nd month of drinking FertiliTea. (Was also doing PreSeed both times and using maca this last time.)

What is PreSeed amd maca?

Thanks to you both for your responses!


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

PreSeed is a sperm-friendly lubricant. I don't make much CM, and regular lubricants can hinder sperm.

Maca is a root vegetable native to Bolivia and Peru that has general fertility-boosting qualities. A group of us TTCers got together on the Trying To Conceive board and started taking maca in January. I think four or five of us are pregnant now. You should check out that thread. There is lots of info on what kinds and what dosages of maca everyone was taking.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's the link to the maca thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1030285


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the information and link.


----------

